

Data modeling with multi-model databases - ifcologne
http://radar.oreilly.com/2015/07/data-modeling-with-multi-model-databases.html

======
mihailovi4
TL; but worth to read.

I guess in real aircraft fleet maintenance it's still a relational database
and lot's of logic / aggregation in the application. But I see some ad-hoc
queries that I might want to fire against the DB that would work with AQL but
might need some scripting in a single model implementation. Nice.

